# Tourney fees at Horton??



## Mr. P (Jun 22, 2016)

Anyone heard of a $250 tourney fee being levied at Horton now for tournaments? Heard this thru the "vine" but don't know if it's real. That should cut down or eliminate tourneys at Horton in the future.


----------



## bsanders (Jun 22, 2016)

I heard it was more than that....like 4 or 500


----------



## Green monster25 (Jun 23, 2016)

it defers on whether or not you are in county or not, the permit price goes up if you are out of county. Dont no how they are going to enforce that, maybe whoever gets the tournament permit is in county or not. I don't no. But it does cost some $$$


----------



## LTZ25 (Jun 26, 2016)

I would think that is something that might be in the future for a lot of lakes big and small .


----------



## Rattlin Rogue (Jun 26, 2016)

Mr. P, I was told it is $200 for a resident and $400 for non resident, plus a $500 deposit.  It also applies to Lake McIntosh.


----------

